# Dog treats for goats?



## happywifefarm (Apr 24, 2016)

I bought these for my dogs and they aren't crazy about them...ingredients look safe to me to feed my goats, but I'm new at this....what say you??? Anything they can't have??


Organic Oatmeal
Organic Brown Rice Syrup
Organic Palm Oil
Organic Peanut Butter
Organic Oat Flour
Organic Flaxseed
Organic Dried Whey

Thank you!
~Jami
Happy Wife Farm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They would probably be ok.


----------



## happywifefarm (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Karen! I Googled around a bit and decided to give them a try. My goats loved them. Don't plan on giving them a lot of them, but once in a while it seems like a decent treat. 



ksalvagno said:


> They would probably be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've given my guys some before, they were fairly similar to those and they loved them! Haha! They were apple and Yogurt flavor and they loved them!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like horse treats! lol My dogs and goats love the horse treats as much as the horses do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ they sure do! Haha!! I get them free a lot at work, or dirt cheap, so I always have plenty on hand (I have a 5gal bucket right now haha) and they will plow me over for them!


----------

